# iemand met iets aan boord komen



## Artek

I have come across this phrase in Dictionario Interlingua-nederlandese as an example but there is no solid context so any ideas what "iemand met iets aan boord komen" means? Thanks.


----------



## ThomasK

Could it not be: "Iets komt (niet) aan bod"? Something is (not) discussed?

Or no, I have just come across something , but I am not familiar with it (and I know of no source): "in de uitdrukking *iemand (met iets) aan boord komen* in den zin van (...) iemand lastig vallen, hetzij met woorden: onderhouden, de les lezen, met een voorstel lastig vallen; hetzij met daden: aanranden, te lijf ... ". So it would mean that you bother someone...


----------



## Artek

ThomasK said:


> Could it not be: "Iets komt (niet) aan bod"? Something is (not) discussed?
> 
> Or no, I have just come across something , but I am not familiar with it (and I know of no source): "in de uitdrukking *iemand (met iets) aan boord komen* in den zin van (...) iemand lastig vallen, hetzij met woorden: onderhouden, de les lezen, met een voorstel lastig vallen; hetzij met daden: aanranden, te lijf ... ". So it would mean that you bother someone...



Hi ThomasK,

Maybe the whole entry will help, as the entry is for the verb abbordar I think 'bod' is not likely 'boord' is in the same semantic space. One of my guesses was 'to get someone on board with something', i think it's semantically close to  'to bother someone with something' or more neutral 'to approach someone with something' I've not included it initially as I did not want to bias anyone. Is this a possibility?

*abbordar* _v_

*1* landen, aan land gaan _(_vanaf schip_)_, aanleggen, een haven aandoen
*le vento nos impedi de --* = de wind verhindert ons te landen
*2* in aanvaring komen met, aanvaren
*le grande nave ha abbordate le barca de pisca* = het grote schip heeft de vissersboot aangevaren
*3* enteren
*-- un nave* = een schip enteren
*4* aanspreken, aanklampen
*-- un persona in le strata* = iemand op straat aanspreken
*-- un thema/subjecto* = aan een onderwerp aansnijden
*-- un persona con un cosa* = iemand met iets aan boord komen
*-- un problema con firmessa* = een probleem flink aanpakken


----------



## ThomasK

"Bod" was only a first guess, because I am not familiar with the expression at all. The syntax was also different from what I would have expected. 

I have no idea right now as for the semantic or emotional colour, but I might go into to it later on... OK?


----------



## bamia

Aan boord komen strictly means boarding some kind of vessel (seaborne or airborne). You can't use it figuratively as far as I know.


----------



## ThomasK

Ha, dan is het zelfs in Nederland niet zo gangbaar...


----------

